# mmmm, Chips!



## DwainDibley (Jul 20, 2007)

Whilst on a walk round Stowe Pool in Lichfield, found this pair of elderly gents enjoying a bag of chips (as in what we British enjoy with fish, not the 'crisp' version!).  I think the focus is a bit soft in places but quite liked the shot!  Especially as I seem to have got one bloke in the process of stuffing a chip in his mouth.... think he might have clocked me too! :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Jul 20, 2007)

great expression in his face!

looks like the bench is in focus where his face should be in focus. also you cut off a tiny bit of the bench. I'd prefer to have the camera pointing just slightly more to the right, without getting them centered

the almost diagonal line between trees and grass gives me a bit of vertigo, which I like though!

This is not perfect (whatever perfect means), but it is far from being a snapshot!
I think you are on the right track here!

is that blur real, or is it electronically enhanced?

yummy, chips with salt and  vinegar


----------



## DwainDibley (Jul 20, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback! 

Shame I just cut off the bench, hadn't noticed that.  I was trying to get them in shot without them realising I was taking a picture of them.  The blur was probably from the F stop I was using, hasn't been PP'd yet.

The diagonal line was because there was a slope beyond and behind the bench, it does quite add to the composition.  

Nearly forgot, photo details:
Shutter Speed: 1/250 sec.
F/7.1, ISO 100, 200mm focal length
Taken with my 300D of course! :greenpbl:


----------

